# Hola from Baja California Mexico



## Tj Jack (Apr 5, 2016)

I am originally from San Diego and have lived all my life along the pacific ocean from San Francisco to San Jose del Cabo. I have been an avid boater (always power boats) until now.

I took my children on a road trip (by car) through Baja California during the last Easter vacation. We went to Guerro *****, Loretto, La Paz, Todos Santos, Cabo San Lucas and Muleje.

It was a great trip with many highlights but one was our AirBnB sailboat accommodations in La Paz. on the 38' Mariah, thanks to Dr. De la Vega!

After that my kids wouldn't stop talking about how great the yacht was! I mean we're riding $100 dollar an hour Jet Skis at Cabo and they are pointing out the sailboats and saying how great it would be to travel anywhere in the world and bring your house with you!

So we get back and my 11 year old finds this Jensen Marine Cal Boats Cal 27 for sale for $415 on eBay, so we bought her. The auction closed for a few hundred more and we got her for $720.

I don't know how to sail, so it didn't occur to me I should not sail her to San Diego from Marina del Rey alone, so I did. I loved it! Had a great trip. Fell off the boat under sail with the motor on. Fortunately I had tied a rope to my wrist and was able to climb back aboard after about an hour or so...

I have 13 kids and we won't all fit on a 27' sailboat so I bought a 1976 Cal 25, also on eBay for $630. The strange thing is she was in the same Marina in Marina del Rey. Those people at that marina surely think I am crazy.

A tenant asked if he could go along, saying he had a lot of sea days transporting yachts on summer vacations for his uncle. So I accepted thinking it would be better to have someone along. As it turned out not so much. To start with we were invited to breakfast by the guy I got to drive us to LA to pick her up and both of us got food poisoning but didn't know it until we were already south of Catalina Island and decided to just make the best of it. So when I turned over the tiller to him and took a nap he apparently fell asleep at the tiller and wound up going north the same direction we had just sailed all day from and wound up on the north end of Catalina again.

Okay well to make a long story short, my solo trip took about 36 hours and the trip with the both of us about 54.

Once back in San Diego with the second boat, the marina I had decided to rent from decided I was to low brow for them and that my boats were (and I quote) too ugly! So I had to scramble to find slips for my two sailboats.

Found a good match (I hope) in Marinas, for me, my boats and them. As you all know a new sailor at the marina gets the locals tongues wagging and I am sure a new tenant with two new sailboats only amplifies that.

As a result another Cal Boat owner was leaving town on a cross country bike ride and was having trouble unloading his 66 Cal25 so I bought her too for $900.

We are planning our first, of three trips from San Diego to Ensenada on the 1976 to have her hauled, repaired (blisters) and painted as well as having a little interior work done, replacing some plywood that has broken from being used as a step and having new cushions made.

I look forward to becoming part of the SailNet community and meeting local sailors from San Diego, Ensenada or Puerto Salinas areas.

Tj Jack


P.S. If there is anyone out there who would like to teach me a few things about sailing my new boats, like how to do it, I would be open to sailing almost every day! Send me a message and let's meet out on the bay ASAP!


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

TJ, I wish you luck on your adventures! 

There is one thing that I'd like to point out: you said that you fell overboard and got back aboard after an hour. OK. That should point out to you that it's dangerous out there. With that knowledge, before you do too mucy more, especially with the kids, take some time to really learn how to sail. Your asking for help here is a great first step. Also look into the many tourtorials on the internet, and look at some of the many "how to" books. Can you afford to take some sailing classes? Nothing beats competent instruction! You may also find people in your marina who are a good fit to give you some one-on-one instruction. The news is full of stories about people who set off before they, or their boats, are ready. Especially with children. You've started out well with the idea of getting some assistance to learn sailing skills, and boat preparation. Keep up that good action.



PS to other site members. I know that this has some of the tells of a troll. But I answered sincerely just in case it is real.


----------



## Tj Jack (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Scotty,

I agree, yes it is dangerous out in the ocean and yes I can afford sailing lessons. I actually posted in the crew positions forum section asking for any instructors available in the San Diego area to contact me. 

Thanks for assuming I am not a troll. Not exactly sure what a troll is but it doesn't sound good. I am a real person, a family man who wants to learn to sail and teach his kids to sail. 

I came to sailnet.com because my brother who has been sailing for a couple years told me I could find information and assistance here.

Can you recommend any good book(s) that I should read? There are literally thousands of them published and it's hard to tell which ones are the ones worth reading.


Tj Jack


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Is this brother of yours named Rimas?


----------



## Tj Jack (Apr 5, 2016)

aloof said:


> Is this brother of yours named Rimas?


No aloof, his name is not Rimas, it is Robert. Do you know him?


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Good story, but it needs a corruptive female character - I'm guessing she will come along in the next chapter.


----------



## Tj Jack (Apr 5, 2016)

jwing said:


> Good story, but it needs a corruptive female character - I'm guessing she will come along in the next chapter.


Thanks jwing, I agree, I do need a "corruptive" female character, but don't have one yet.... do you know any female characters who would want to sail off into the sunset with me?

Corruptive? is that a word?


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Tj Jack said:


> ...do you know any female characters who would want to sail off into the sunset with me?


No, but I know a few that would sail off with me (and a few who have already done so). You have to create the desire, just like I did. Now, go get creative!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

13 kids? A foster home situation?


----------



## Tj Jack (Apr 5, 2016)

No, I am not a foster parent. I have 6 biological and 7 adopted children. They are ALL mine!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

13 kids? As a single parent? You're indestructible. Welcome to SailNet.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Let me get this straight. 

13 kids plus one adult. Three boats. All new to sailing. What are the ages of the kids on the other two boats? Any plans for formal sailing lessons? Boating safety courses? Also, important is for everyone to learn and understand their responsibilities as a boat skipper. It's more than just hoisting the sails and going with the wind.

Sounds like a blast.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Okay, so not foster kids. Still the public service angle could work. Find a sail training operation that will provide free instruction for crews and captains in return for publicity, Internet, local news organizations, you tube, etc. doesn't have to be in their prime time, but off times and on your boats. Make up a marketing plan and go around presenting it. You might be surprised. Lots of businesses are willing to give for the goodwill and publicity for the sport and themselves. You've got to admit 13 kids is an attention grabber, all wearing t-shirts of the sponsor. Maybe even chandeliers and other sail boating interests. 
Good luck and happy sails.


----------

